
So why do colliding blocks compute pi? [video] - Gormisdomai
https://youtu.be/jsYwFizhncE
======
csense
This is the second video in a series, first video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEfHFsfGXjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEfHFsfGXjs)

